# Zoom on 600rt not responding?



## Tara Copp (Sep 28, 2013)

Just wanted to check and see if anyone else has had issues with their 600 rt zoom not responding? I push the zoom button, then select it, but turning the wheel does not bring up any zoom range number or increase or decrease the range. It just stays "---." I checked my custom functions and auto zoom is not selected. Zoom function works just fine on my other 600s. This is the same flash I just sent into canon to have the bulb replaced when it burnt out, so it may be that this particular 600 is just a dog. Any other ideas on what the cause could be, or should I just send it in?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 28, 2013)

Check the angle of the head.

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2013)

Power switch is set to on, not lock, right?



Jim Saunders said:


> Check the angle of the head.



?? My 600's can be manually zoomed regardless of head angle.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 28, 2013)

Turn the wheel clockwise. Once it gets to --- it is at the extreme anticlockwise limit, it doesn't cycle back to 200 again, you need to change direction.

Just a thought.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 28, 2013)

Further investigation seems to me to indicate that your flash is (and I use the highly technical term) borked.

Jim


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 28, 2013)

Tara Copp said:


> Just wanted to check and see if anyone else has had issues with their 600 rt zoom not responding? I push the zoom button, then select it, but turning the wheel does not bring up any zoom range number or increase or decrease the range. It just stays "---."



One possibility is that the built-in diffuser (the plastic screen with the prisms) isn't fully retracted, this can happen if dirt is behind it.

The other possibility obviously is that your flash is broken, the zoom of my older 600rt is also reacting much more sluggish than my brand new 600rt - so it seems the flash zoom mechanism might not be built to last... unfortunately you cannot completely disable the flash zoom afaik.


----------



## Tara Copp (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you guys! I was shooting a wedding all day yesterday - will try all of your suggestions tonight - and if nothing works, I've still got 2 weeks on the repair warranty


----------

